# speeding ticket



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

has any1 ever get caught speeding? did you pay it or fight it? did your insurance go up and how many points you got taken off?

i got a 97 sentra and i got caught speeding at 88 in a 65 mph zone. im wondering what can i say to the judge. this is my first ticket so im kind of scaried. any reasons i can use?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

admit your wrong. ask for traffic school and just pay for it and suck it up.

traffic school helps eliminate that tickets points.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what he said...just go to driving school


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and the most important thing...dont make any excuses. luckily i haven't had a ticket yet


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a '97 Sentra as well...

My first speeding ticket was an 82 in a 65. Luckily, I got lucky and the ticket was waivered, but most likely you won't be so lucky. It is worth giving it a shot though, isn't it? Dress up in the nicest thing you have (suit) and act as disquished as possible (if you have to act). Admit fault and be as sorry as possible without crying or begging. I'm not sure how old you are, but if you are a minor and they are mean, they may take your license away. Get yourself mentally prepared for that and you are set...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

if you're a minor just say that you acted inmature and childish and would like a chance to show more responsibility


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

^^^but of course, only when the judge gives you permission to explain yourself, don't be like those snotty people and interupt (it is a bad habit in some people)


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

im 19 so im kinda scaried. wat usually happens when u goto court?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Are they forcing you to go to court? Where are you from?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I just acted all polite, standing in front of the judge, and told the truth... and that was that


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

im from new york. they are not forcing me to go to court but i wanted to tell the judge that there was a reason for speeding which was because i was at the blind spot of a truck and there was a truck behind me so i was forced to speed up.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

i see. just work on wording it so as to make you look as innocent as possible, 'cause most of the time judges don't care and will nail you on it anyway...
when the judge makes the ruling, take it and be happy it wasn't any worse.
remember: you weren't forced to speed if the truck wasn't moving over. you were just scared (I would be too and would have done the same thing)


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *I have a '97 Sentra as well...
> 
> My first speeding ticket was an 82 in a 65. Luckily, I got lucky and the ticket was waivered, but most likely you won't be so lucky. *


how did that happen? 
and has anyone ever tried to look at the records that are kept for the cop's radar guns? I read somewhere that if the radar gun wasn't calibrated within a certain time period or something, your supposed to be able to get out of a ticket that way.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That is true. Depends on the locality for how often, but they do have to recalibrate frequently for the radar reading to count as evidence in court. I believe in my jurisdiction it's actually after every stop.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

All I know is i've been very very lucky. First time ever pulled over I was doing 45 in a 30 and ran a red light in front of a sherriff deputy, he let me go. Another time during Apple Blossom (its our version of Mardi Gras and just as good) I was driving my chevy and there is this funky street intersection...can't describe it....two roads run parallel but one is like 30 foot below the other and comes up to it and they merge, and its a 25mph zone....well you can't really see who is coming on the side so i usually just move to left of road and floor it and look back....well in doing that there was a car whos lane i was in so i quickly went back to right after getting over and i wasn't watching my speedo cause i was looking for cars....turned out it was an undercover dodge stratus..he pulls me over and the first thing he says "You were going hella fast there man, 55mph......was it fun??" i almost died laughing, i told him i was done partying and going home so he let me go


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i wish the cops around here were that nice, and i also wish i could just laugh off my "86 in a 65", but it don't think that's gonna happen


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah, you got lucky Gsolo

I got a mean cop, but a really nice judge: She and the detective were crackin' jokes; it was more uncomfortable than funny...


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

im wondering, when i goto court...and the officer shows up, what is he going to say? that he caught me at 88 and thats it or he will have proof like you guys said above:radar gun record?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

if he has the proof he'll use it, but I don't know anything about radar gun records. it is a tough call.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

hey, if you are super luck, maybe the cop won't show up and you don't have to worry about the ticket...
(don't count on it)


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

o yea, this cop, he caught me like 500-1000 feet away. i was coming down a hill and i saw him pulling out in FRONT of me (500-1000 feet away) so i slammed on the brakes. as i arrived next to him, he turned on his lights and made me pull over. is it possible that a radar gun can do this? as in catch my speed when im so far?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

possibly, the richer the popo dept the better the "weapons"


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

did he catch you and then pull out in front of you, or did he just happen to tag you while he was pulling out?


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

he caught me then he pulled in front of me


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

he could of also gone by personal judgement. In cases were you grossly exceed the speed limit the officers word of seeing you obviously going faster than the limit is just as good as the radar gun....at least in this state it is i dont know about there


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Well my first ticket i was caught doing 88 in a 65, didnt even see the cop, he must have followed me after comming off an offramp, anyway i just called up the DA and asked to have the tickets reduced by paying double, it ended up being $217 but my insurance never saw it....


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh and about the radar gun calibration you could have some fun with that if you wanted to get on the judges nerves, just ask when the last time the gun was and if the cop replies that it wasnt too long ago ask him when the last time the tuning fork was checked, if the tuning fork has been dropped then it will be off...the radar gun will be off and it could change the reading from 5-10mph...but i have tried that and it just pisses the judge off because i made it sound like i knew more than he did


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> *Well my first ticket i was caught doing 88 in a 65, didnt even see the cop, he must have followed me after comming off an offramp, anyway i just called up the DA and asked to have the tickets reduced by paying double, it ended up being $217 but my insurance never saw it.... *


I'm confused, what do you mean by "reduced"?


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

you got reduced wat do u mean reduced and u paid double??? lost there??? do u mean that if u pay double, the insurance will not see it???


----------



## l.v.99ga16 (Jul 29, 2003)

don't know where you are from but i am in las vegas..overm here you can go to a lawyer and get the ticket reduced to a parking ticket
i know..i used them once
got caught going 88 in 55
went to l;awyer and has it reduced to parking ticket and no points, no insurance increases
driving school does nothing for you..only no points on abstract but your insurance will still go up

personally i saved $200 in fines going to lawyer and a few thousand over 3 years in insurance increases

also would have gotten 3 points

look into it..well worth it if you have this service where you from


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ya its the same here in kansas, if you pay double the ticket it gets reduced to a parking ticket and that doesnt show up on any insurance, and i am lucky enough to not have a points system here in kansas so that really didnt matter to me, it was just the increase in insurance that i was trying to avoid...


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

well im from new york....does any1 know if new york has this reduced stuff or laywer???


----------



## SlickNick (Aug 29, 2003)

I just got my first ticket 2 days ago. I wasnt as lucky as you though, 89 in a 55, pretty similar, but the bad part was it was a constructionzone with workers present. The ticket price qoute was $1492, and my insurance premium is goin to go up by about 40%. What I am goin to do is plead innocent, and hire a lawyer. They can generally take care of any ticket problems. It's just going to be tough bec. it was in a construction zone, and the workers were present. I would suggest tryin that as well. 
-Nick


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

[Refering to SlickNick]

dude, you're screwed!
you better have a damn good lawyer, otherwise you might as well take it up the tailpipe...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SlickNick said:


> * I just got my first ticket 2 days ago. I wasnt as lucky as you though, 89 in a 55, pretty similar, but the bad part was it was a constructionzone with workers present. The ticket price qoute was $1492, and my insurance premium is goin to go up by about 40%. What I am goin to do is plead innocent, and hire a lawyer. They can generally take care of any ticket problems. It's just going to be tough bec. it was in a construction zone, and the workers were present. I would suggest tryin that as well.
> -Nick *


not to sound mean or anything but you deserve that ticket


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

LMAO...damn thats crazy...how did u manage to get the price of the ticket so fast??? i hope the lawyer helps u because that is alota money. damn...good luck.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

when the officer gave me the ticket for my 86 in a 65, he said that the fine would probably be like $250, so i would definitely pay the $500 to have it not show up on insurance. I like my $60 a month rates.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Something worth looking into...My sister is a legal secretary and got caught speeding quite frequently in CA. She never had a ticket stick. In CA, in order for the cops to legally use a radar gun in a specific are there has to be an environmental impact study on file. I'm not sure how often it's required to be conducted but the time period is short enough that none of them are current.

The study addresses any possible electromagnetic interferance that would affect the accuracy of the radar gun. 

If you go to court and ask if the environmental impact study is current for the area you got caught speeding chances are the answer will be no and the ticket will be dismissed.

Don't know if this applies to other states.


----------



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

i got caught goin 87 in a 65 1 month after i got my licence and i took it to court...i got my speedo calibrated on a treadmill and it said it was off and it got worse as you went faster so the judge took the fine down to 150 instead of 270 and i got no points instead of 5 and i got pbj


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sentraspeed said:


> * i got pbj *


probation? peanut butter & jelly?
I'm supposed to go to court on the 7th, i guess i'll have to see what kind of rabbits i can pull out of my hat.


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

sentraspeed said:


> *i got caught goin 87 in a 65 1 month after i got my licence and i took it to court...i got my speedo calibrated on a treadmill and it said it was off and it got worse as you went faster so the judge took the fine down to 150 instead of 270 and i got no points instead of 5 and i got pbj *



what do you mean you got your speedo calibrated on a treadmill...did you do it or the judge made you do it. how did you know your speedo was wrong?


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

o yea what does the judge usually ask when you show up at court??? i want to be prepared before i goto court. thanks


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

from what ive read and heard (including from a chick who works for the judge of my town)..... 9/10 outta time... when you get tickets.... if you just fight it... and keep fightin it... no matter how many times the court date gets rescheduled..... it eventually gets dropped cuz the cop wont even show up.... thats happened to me once..... i mean... might as well... what do you got to lose... its gonna be just as much if you fight it or not.... and if the cop shows up... just lie.... the only thing thatll happen... nope... i dont buy it... thatll be 130 bux... and you pay the man and get on with your life


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

kahoots said:


> *o yea what does the judge usually ask when you show up at court??? i want to be prepared before i goto court. thanks *


he usually doesnt ask you anything unless you plead not guilty... then the court is rescheduled and then you come in and give your side of the story... the cop gives his... and the judge decides whos side hes on


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

the enviromental aspect might work in Cali, but not in Ny or any other big city (I'm in Chicago). Around here there are no double-payment reduction plans or anything like that. They don't care why you were speeding. Around here, you don't even go to court most of the time. You request court supervision and pay the ticket by mail (usually $75). If you're good for another six months, the ticket disappears and doesn't go on your record, traffic or insurance. But if you F up again in that six months, then they reinstate the ticket and then you have TWO tickets to deal with.

I've had an awful lot of tickets. Bad streak back in '00 when I was three click up from the Delta...

Wait a minute.... that was Nam.

Wait a minute... I'm 27....

Maybe it was the suburbs.
There were a lot of trees, could have been Nam.

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i just went to court this morning and the fine was only $100. I was too nervous to remember about the double fine crap or anything and i guess i'll find out whether it shows up on my insurance or not when it's time to pay again in december.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

... i got my 82 in a 65 waivered


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

how did you get it waived holoskull??


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

have anyone ever heard of a gold NY State troopers chaplain's badge? if so, what does it do?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

kahoots said:


> *how did you get it waived holoskull?? *


all the advice I had given in the beginning of this thread is exactly what I did. plus I got lucky and got a nice judge...


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Pigs...*



zAoemaster said:


> *Dude, it's a cops word over yours, in other words you've been f***ed by the government again. *


Let me get this straight... You broke the law, but if you lie about it in court and the cops word wins, you've been f***ed by the government?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

here is a cop story for ya:

A friend of mine was out skateboarding on his street one day when suddenly a cop pulled up. The pig got out of his car, went over to my friend and arrested him. The cop refused to tell him what he had done, but my friend knew that if he resisted he would only get into more trouble. On his day in court the judge told him that he was there for assulting a cop, the very cop that had arrested him. Of course the pig just had to be there to testify. He tried to fight, but only ended up spending time in jail... See? The law is a bitch... He was sent to jail on false charges; basically, just for skateboarding on his street.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

If you have no physical proof that you're not guilty, then, if the cop chooses, you are screwed...


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

man..... this is why i hate cops..... its not that i think we dont need em... i agree with what they do... we just have too many pigs abusing the power.... did that happen in Ohio?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

yup

it is a story like this that really makes ya love the legal system...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Alright, i came home this morning 12:30am and when down this street and then the sherriff was next to me and passed me. I got into the turning lane for the freeway entrance but he went straight, so i got on the highway and didnt think anything of it when apparently i did 80 in a 65 but i thought i was keeping up with traffic that was there. i was pulled over by that SAME cop( he must have turned around to get on the highway) for the speeding ticket but i think he just guessed the speed and matched it to his speedometer.....i dont want to pay the fine because i was keeping up with everyone else and 80 in a 65 is bullshit...what are my chances in court?


----------



## Spuddly8 (Oct 7, 2003)

Your chances are not good... The only time I have ever been let off easy is when I have gotten tickets when I lived in a small town. The judges in larger towns don't seem to cut people too much slack. I dont know what it is, but it always just seems like small town judges are more laid back.


----------



## peach_page69 (Jul 18, 2003)

dude I just paid a 95 $ ticket for speeding 1-5 over when i was actually going like 40 in a 25 testing some things. my license was almost taken and i have two points but then again i did go to court and lost the fight, i was told to call with in 10 days of the ticket and set up for a court date. it took like almost a mth for that, then i had another mth on to that to pay . but im also in michigan and the laws are different in ever state. i have a bad lead foot so i know how it feels to get caught! good luck with it


----------

